# How to register for experimental breed?



## HeatherFeather (Aug 12, 2013)

I was just wondering if anyone could offer any info on how I would begin to get my goats registered, so I could possible show them at some point. They are three months old, Nubian and Alpine cross.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are their parents registered?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was kinda wondering the same thing. I know my kinder does, their parents are not registered, is it even possible?


----------



## HeatherFeather (Aug 12, 2013)

hm, I am unsure if they are but I can get in touch with her to find out... I imagine that they would have to be in order for me to register them?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Kinders cannot be registered with the ADGA but there are other places you can register them. I have no idea of the other rules though. ADGA does not take notice of any mixes or experimentals that include a Nigerian Dwarf. Nigi's have to be 100% Nigi to be registered with ADGA.

In a mix breed, the parents need to be registered ADGA in order to be able to register them as experimentals in the ADGA. Or at least the buck needs to be.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> Kinders cannot be registered with the ADGA but there are other places you can register them. I have no idea of the other rules though. ADGA does not take notice of any mixes or experimentals that include a Nigerian Dwarf. Nigi's have to be 100% Nigi to be registered with ADGA.
> 
> In a mix breed, the parents need to be registered ADGA in order to be able to register them as experimentals in the ADGA. Or at least the buck needs to be.


Thanks Amy...  That makes since. I only have the 2 big girls that can be registered. If I can get into the oberhasli's like I really want too I can get them registered, as well as some Alpines.. I'm not into show, but it would be nice to have some registered stock to sell to those who are....


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If you can keep the kinders registered with the kinder registry or AGS, if ADGA decides to let them in maybe all you'll need to do is transfer treasury like can be done with the NDs. 

Eventually more minis might get accepted. Right? Anything is possible


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love Oberhaslis too janeen....are you planning on that soon?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyBoogie said:


> If you can keep the kinders registered with the kinder registry or AGS, if ADGA decides to let them in maybe all you'll need to do is transfer treasury like can be done with the NDs.
> 
> Eventually more minis might get accepted. Right? Anything is possible


A 4H group might be interested in my buckling born last week, but the lady that answered my ad stated that kinders are not growing in popularity, but they are decreasing.. I know ND's are very popular here.... Kinders not so much.... Once I get into oberhasli's I'll probably sell them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I love Oberhaslis too janeen....are you planning on that soon?


Yes There is a Creamery up north that sells does for $100.00 (bottle babies) She will have her first set of kids born in December, so I will get 2 doelings then, that is the plan.. I'm a little nervous about that though as she pulls her kids off at 2 days... eeks!!! It will also be winter too, but I do have a heat lamp... And I did get my sheep 3 days old in the middle of winter and they made it... These girls will come with registration papers, so I thought I would sell Charlie and get a registered buck from there..., but I like Charlie so he will most likely stay...


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

For ADGA:
If your Nubian and Alpine crosses meet a breed standard they could be registered Native on Appearance. 

Or if you cross them with a registered buck those kids could be registered 50% of whatever the buck is. 50% Alpine, 50% Saanen, etc.


Are you on the west coast? I know someone who is selling Oberhasli because she is leaving for college and these are some of the top genetics in the area.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cadence said:


> For ADGA:
> If your Nubian and Alpine crosses meet a breed standard they could be registered Native on Appearance.
> 
> Or if you cross them with a registered buck those kids could be registered 50% of whatever the buck is. 50% Alpine, 50% Saanen, etc.
> ...


I am from WA. Where is she located...?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

You probably can't get them registered experimental, but if they look close to one of the breeds you can get the recorded as grade/native on appearance for whatever breed they look closest to and breed up from there.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Are you talking about St Johnes Creamery? Be very careful and research the bloodlines well. There are not many "top" Oberhasli bloodlines. They tend to be very inbred and have many udder problems. I love the breed, I couldn't handle the culling anymore.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Are you talking about St Johnes Creamery? Be very careful and research the bloodlines well. There are not many "top" Oberhasli bloodlines. They tend to be very inbred and have many udder problems. I love the breed, I couldn't handle the culling anymore.


I am actually... The weird thing is that Charlie's (oberhasli buckling) parents are from there. I actually got him in Roy.. That is what I am most concerned with... Inbreeding him to a close relative... Thanks for the heads up... I found some 8 week old does one is Lamancha, and the other is mixed Nubian/Lamancha that I'm considering getting instead.... At least I might be able to breed later in the season if I want to. Just waiting to hear back from them.... I haven't had to cull yet, and I'm dreading the day that I have too..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There are not many lines of Obers actually. What do you want from your goats? I will have a whole crop of kids this next year. I am totally willing to help someone get started...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you would want to transport goats, Tom Rucker of Buttin' Heads has some nice Oberhasli. He is in Ohio not far from where I live.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> There are not many lines of Obers actually. What do you want from your goats? I will have a whole crop of kids this next year. I am totally willing to help someone get started...


I just want good brush eaters, milk, and I have to admit pets... All mine are spoiled... I'm looking into a possibility of starting a Dairy business, but that will most likely take 1 year or 2 to finish, if I decide to go that route.. It will most likely be too much of a pain, but I like the possibility. I just love the markings on oberhasli's, and my 1year old wethers are the sweetest guys... I'm also wanting Alpines as well, again because of their markings...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How about something like this?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> How about something like this?


Cute!! Yes what breed is he or she? Beautiful markings


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She is 75% Alpine 25% Nubian. She has many good lines and should milk very well. I am keeping her though. 

I was so happy with this breeding, I will be repeating it this year. You are welcome to all the doe kids for the cost of Health Certificates and some gas money. There is a possibility of moon spots from one dam. They will be fully registered and could be shown. 
My bucks dam milked 16lbs a day as a 2 year old first freshener.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> She is 75% Alpine 25% Nubian. She has many good lines and should milk very well. I am keeping her though.
> 
> I was so happy with this breeding, I will be repeating it this year. You are welcome to all the doe kids for the cost of Health Certificates and some gas money. There is a possibility of moon spots from one dam. They will be fully registered and could be shown.
> My bucks dam milked 16lbs a day as a 2 year old first freshener.


Cool, I am interested.. Don't blame you for keeping her Let me know when kidding season begins etc.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's something to play with.

Sire's pedigree http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001584692

Nubian Grandfather http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=N001309513

One Alpine Grandmother http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001432422

The other Alpine grandmother http://adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail.aspx?RegNumber=A001465000

Two different experimental does. Their mothers were sisters

Sire's dam's udder


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that's just amazing!!!


----------

